# Proposta per a un sistema de transcripció fonètica



## DeBarcelona

Com que veig que hi ha problemes en la qüestió de fer transcripcions fonètiques, ço és: alguns símbols no es veuen i els teclats no estan fets per a això, us mostraré el sistema que faig servir jo, el qual està basat en l'anomenat ASCII Phonetic Alphabet, però amb algunes adaptacions per a fer-lo més adient per al català, ja que aquest sistema està pensat per a l'anglès.

Us poso un enllaç perquè vegeu el sistema anglès: http://www.phon.ucl.ac.uk/home/sampa/

Posaré un asterisc als símbols que no cohincideixen amb el sistema anglès (bàsicament vocals).


VOCALS

/a/ = 'a' a "gat". Semblant a 'a' a l'anglès "arm" però més curta.

/e/* = 'e' tancada. Com a "grec". Inexistent en anglès.

/E/ = 'e' oberta. Com a "cel". Com a l'anglès "well".

/i/ = com a "ric". Com a l'anglès "see" però curta.

/î/* = 'i' semivocal. Com a "rai". Com la 'y' a l'anglès "say".

/o/* = 'o' tancada. Com a "no".

/O/ = 'o' oberta. Com a "roc". Com a l'anglès "rock".

/u/ = com a "ruc". Anglès "you" però més curta.

/û/* = 'u' semivocal. Com a "sou". 'w' a l'anglès "low".

/@/ = vocal neutra. Com la 'e' a "per" o a "mare" en dialecte oriental. Schwa sound. Com la 'a' a "about".

(Ara veig que hi ha versions de l'alfabet anglès que representen la vocal neutra com a /../ però a les versions més "estàndards" és /@/)


CONSONANTS

/b/ = 'b' al principi: "bou".

/B/* = 'b' després de so sonor: "abaixar".

/v/ = so de la 'v' en els dialectes que no són el central: "veure". En tots els dialectes, a les 'f' finals quan la següent paraula comença per so sonor: "fotògraf expert" [fu'tOGrav@ks'pErt].

/d/ = 'd' al principi: "doncs".

/D/ = 'd' després de so sonor: "quedar". Com la 'th' a l'anglès "then".

/f/ = 'f'.

/g/ = 'g' al principi: "gat".

/G/* = 'g' després de so sonor: "agost".

/k/ = so de la 'c' a "casa".

/l/ = 'l'.

/L/ = 'll'.

/m/ = 'm'.

/n/ = 'n'.

/N/* = 'ny'.

/q/* = 'ng' o 'nc' finals (en 'ng' entre vocals és /qg/: "engany" [@q'gaN]).

/p/ = 'p'.

/r/ = 'r' intervocàlica.

/R/ = 'rr' o 'r' al principi. Com a "rosa".

/s/ = 's' si nova entre vocals ('s' sorda): "so".

/S/ = 'x' a "xoc" o 'ix' a "caixa".

/z/ = 's' entre vocals o 'z': "zero".

/Z/ = 'j' o 'g' davant 'e' o 'i': "joc".

/tS/ = so de 'tx': "txec".

/dZ/ = so de 'tg' (entre altres): "metge".

/j/ = 'i' semiconsonant. Com a "ja" en molts parlants. Anglès "yes".

/w/ = 'u' semiconsonant. Com la 'u' a "quan". 'w' a l'anglès "well".


SONS NO CATALANS PERÒ QUE ES FAN SERVIR EN ESTRANGERISMES

/x/ = so de la 'j' castellana o la 'ch' alemanya després de 'a', 'o' o 'u': "juego", "nach".

/T/ = so de la 'th' anglesa en algunes paraules o la 'z' castellana: "think", "zona".

/h/ = so de la 'h' anglesa: "have".


SÍMBOLS D'ACCENTUACIÓ

/'/ (apòstrof) = la següent síl·laba és tònica primària: [@'REû] (arreu).

/,/ (coma) = la següent síl·laba és tònica secundària: [,Egz'dOn@] (ex-dona).

En català la tradició és accentuar la vocal. No sé si això té una raó de ser però em sembla més convenient la manera anglesa per tal com la síl·laba tònica és tota la síl·laba i no només la vocal. Ara bé, no estic segur d'això.


He pensat que seria una bona idea fer el fil permanent per tal que tots tinguem clar com llegir les transcripcions. Si us sembla bé, és clar. Si us sembla correcte m'agradaria que ho diguessiu com a resposta del fil. Així veig el suport que obté.

EXEMPLES

"Hola com estàs" ['Ol@'kOm@s'tas]

"tinc vint-i-cinc anys" ['tiq,vinti'sinq'aNS] (dialecte occidental)

"set-cents" [,sEt'sens]

"ço de què parles no existeix" ['sOD@'kE'parl@s'nogzis'tES]


----------



## louhevly

DeBarcelona said:


> Com que veig que hi ha problemes en la qüestió de fer transcripcions fonètiques, ço és: alguns símbols no es veuen i els teclats no estan fets per a això, us mostraré el sistema que faig servir jo, el qual està basat en l'anomenat ASCII Phonetic Alphabet, però amb algunes adaptacions per a fer-lo més adient per al català, ja que aquest sistema està pensat per a l'anglès.
> 
> Us poso un enllaç perquè vegeu el sistema anglès: http://www.phon.ucl.ac.uk/home/sampa/
> 
> Posaré un asterisc als símbols que no cohincideixen amb el sistema anglès (bàsicament vocals).
> 
> VOCALS
> 
> [a]* = 'a' a "gat". Semblant a 'a' a l'anglès "arm" però més curta.
> 
> [e]* = 'e' tancada. Com a "grec". Inexistent en anglès.



I would say that "cec" (Catalan central) and "sick" were pronounced pretty much the same.



DeBarcelona said:


> [E] = 'e' oberta. Com a "cel". Com a l'anglès "well".
> 
> _ = com a "ric". Com a l'anglès "see" però curta.
> 
> [î]* = 'i' semivocal. Com a "rai". Com la 'y' a l'anglès "say".
> 
> [o]* = 'o' tancada. Com a "no". Inexistent en anglès estàndard.
> _


_

In American English, "toe" is pronounced the same as "tou", "so" the same as "sou" (el verb), etc. That is, the vowel "o" is pronounced /óu/.



DeBarcelona said:



			[O] = 'o' oberta. Com a "roc". Com a l'anglès "saw" però més curta.
		
Click to expand...


In AmE, "rock" is pronounced the same as "roc".



DeBarcelona said:



 = com a "ruc". Anglès "you" però més curta.

[û]* = 'u' semivocal. Com a "sou". 'w' a l'anglès "low".

[@] = vocal neutra. Com la 'e' a "per" o a "mare" en dialecte oriental. Schwa sound. Com la 'a' a "about".

(Ara veig que hi ha versions de l'alfabet anglès que representen la vocal neutra com a [..] però a les versions més "estàndards" és [@])

CONSONANTS

[j] = 'i' semiconsonant. Com a "ja" en molts parlants. Anglès "yes".

[w] = 'u' semiconsonant. Com la 'u' a "quan". 'w' a l'anglès "well".

[En construcció. Ara falten les consonants. Ho posto per precaució]

Click to expand...



I have some web pages set up where I compare the pronunciation of standard British (RP), American (GA) and Central Catalan (visca.com/anglesfacil/pronunciacio/2.html and visca.com/anglesfacil/pronunciacio/1.html).  The phonetic system I use can be seen here: visca.com/anglesfacil/pronunciacio/pf.html.

Most browsers will correctly display unicode phonetic symbols;  here is an example:

ə — ə vocal neutra
				æ — æ short A anglesa
				ʌ — ʌ short U anglesa
				ʊ — ʊ short oo anglesa				
				ð — ð com d en cada
				ʃ — ʃ com x en xocolata
				ŋ — ŋ com ng en sang
				Ɵ — Ɵ com z en el mot castellà zorro

The advantage of learning these 8 HTML unicode figures is that they are already familiar to many people.  The complete set of unicode figures can be found at tutorpal.com/ipa/fplucida.html.


Lou_


----------



## DeBarcelona

> I would say that "cec" (Catalan central) and "sick" were pronounced pretty much the same.


 
I think it shouldn't be so. At least in the standard pronunciations.



> In American English, "toe" is pronounced the same as "tou", "so" the same as "sou" (el verb), etc. That is, the vowel "o" is pronounced /óu/.


 
That's why I have said "standard english". I meant brittish english. But I'll erase the comment.



> In AmE, "rock" is pronounced the same as "roc".


 
I'll put this example, then.



> Most browsers will correctly display unicode phonetic symbols; here is an example:
> 
> ə — ə vocal neutra
> æ — æ short A anglesa
> ʌ — ʌ short U anglesa
> ʊ — ʊ short oo anglesa
> ð — ð com d en cada
> ʃ — ʃ com x en xocolata
> ŋ — ŋ com ng en sang
> Ɵ — Ɵ com z en el mot castellà zorro


 
I can't see 5 of these symbols. I see squares.

Now I see I have missed 2 consonants on the list (ng and ny).


----------



## Dixie!

_ 			 				I would say that "cec" (Catalan central) and "sick" were pronounced pretty much the same._

_ I think it shouldn't be so. At least in the standard pronunciations.

_Lou is right, J.


----------



## DeBarcelona

Doncs el meu diccionari anglès-català amb transcripcions fonètiques en ambdues llengües fa servir símbols diferents per a cadascun dels dos sons. I jo els sento diferent, vaja.

De totes maneres, què et sembla la idea?


----------



## ernest_

DeBarcelona said:


> Doncs el meu diccionari anglès-català amb transcripcions fonètiques en ambdues llengües fa servir símbols diferents per a cadascun dels dos sons. I jo els sento diferent, vaja.


 
Tècnicament és diferent, el so de 'sick' i el de 'cec'. El sick és més tancat i posterior, encara que és cert que sona molt igual. Precisament, fa poc vaig llegir un experiment que havien fet al Canadà amb catalano-parlants i anglo-parlants, i el resultat és que els canadencs no identificaven la 'e' tancada catalana amb la 'i' laxa anglesa. Em sembla que era aquest:
www.phon.ucl.ac.uk/home/PUB/WPL/97papers/harrison.pdf


----------



## ernest_

> "Hola com estàs" ['Ol@'kOm@s'tas]
> 
> "tinc vint-i-cinc anys" ['tiq,vinti'sinq'aNS] (dialecte occidental)
> 
> "set-cents" [,sEt'sens]
> 
> "ço de què parles no existeix" ['sOD@'kE'parl@s'nogzis'tES]


Amb tots els respectes, però em sembla bastant ridícul que pretenguis inventar un alfabet nou només perquè et fa mandra instal·lar un tipus de lletra que contingui els símbols fonètics. Això del SAMPA és una cosa dels anys 80 i la seva existència només es pot justificar perquè en aquella època la tecnologia no permetia treballar amb caràcters que no fossin estríctament els de l'alfabet llatí sense accents ni mandangues. Avui en dia tot això ha passat a la història, tothom va amb Unicode i l'únic que necessites és un tipus de lletra que tingui els símbols de l'IPA; fins i tot el Windows porta una font d'aquestes, i si no a Internet n'hi ha a carretades.


----------



## DeBarcelona

No és un invent. només és una petita variació del sistema anglès. I en anglès es fa servir molt a internet.

No només hi ha el problema dels jocs de caràcters, sinó sobretot que no hi ha tecles per als símbols fonètics.


----------



## ernest_

I tant que hi ha tecles. Com a mínim en el meu ordinador totes les lletres estan mapejades a símbols fonètics amb la tecla AltGr i Shift. Però tampoc cal tanta complicació, no es tracta d'escriure la Bíblia en vers. Si només és una paraula de tant en tant també tens el selector de caràcters o teclats virtuals d'aquests http://www.linguiste.org/phonetics/ipa/chart/keyboard/


----------



## DeBarcelona

Bé, sí. Si és fàcil fer servir el sistema interncional sempre és millor. Però jo he fet això perquè he vist que en anglès es fa servir i existeixen versions per a uns quants idiomes més, entre els quals no hi ha el català. I m'he dit: estaria bé que n'hi hagués un.


----------

